# Pregnancy & Parenting chat



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Happy


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Me first


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

marking the thread girls to keep up xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Can i ask what do u mean by marking thread popsi ??
ive seen a few people write that ??


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hiya Em

I only found out a few weeks  back after all this time  , see at the top right hand side of the screen it says ... "show new replies to your posts" if you click on this it will show you updates of any rooms you have posted in at all, therefore when a new one opens you have to mark it so to speak ... you will the get updates, as i say i only just found this out lol.. but saves loads of time looking through all the rooms 

xxxxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

oh right i get u now   in i lol so i have to bookmark new threads  
are you drinking popsi


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kelly, you're always first


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

just wondering how sazzle is ...hope everything is ok and your busy with your little girls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

has anyone heard from her?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hope your all doing well x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

has anyone heard from sazzle?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nope ...hope she and babys are ok ..prob just real busy ..i am with just the 1


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Miriam, how are you and baby Maia?
Are you getting any more sleep?
I'm coming up 17 weeks and blooming.

Lisa


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG lisa that has flown by. Hope ur well

Miriam How is Maia doing?

Spookes u and lil spooks ok?

Sarah u and the girls ook?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jeez lisa time is really flying

can't wait to see your growing bump


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well i am getting back to the land of the living after my massive twin learning curve lol

Daisy and Lily were born on the 27th April via c section and everything went like clock work.  Daisy was 5lb 11 and Lily was 6lb 8 both a really good weight and after them coming into the world at 4pm on Monday 27th we went hom at 12 noon on Wednesday 29th April 2009...i dont think i could have taken another day on the screaming ward and it was lovely to get the girls home and get into my own bed.

The have both now regain the birth weigh plus one of the babies has increased their weight by 1oz so its lovely to see things are continuing to be positive with no compplications.  They are really good too...touch wood.

Hope you all doing well?

Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well sazzle about time lol only kidding

many congratulations to you and your dh


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations sazzle and dh.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

so glad daisy and lilly arrived ok  thats real healthy weights ..well done   maia was a little sod last night didnt sleep at all she was wide eyed all night ..my mums had her today so i could catch up on sleep  ...cant believe how quick times flying lisa make the most of your belly i miss mine already


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Congratulations Sazzle, how lovely for you, bet you cant belive they are here and home with you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sazzle any pics?

miriam its good your mum is so close


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations on the birth of your girls sazzle x


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Sarah thats fantastic news on daisy and lilly and lovely names too


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

huge congrats Sazzle.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, well done Sarah.  Amazing weights and brilliant that everything went smoothly.
Congratulations!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

who is going to the baby party on the 5th July?

you should recieved invites soon and i will post info here when i have time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

baby party

1. kara (with no baby) been invited cause im nice lol
2. ravan and sam
3. chilli pepper and Lochlan


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Kara what is a baby party ? and who gives the invites im confused


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

baby party

1. kara (with no baby) been invited cause im nice lol
2. ravan and sam
3. chilli pepper and Lochlan
4. miriam and maia  
emm its at the heath well social club kara said


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

baby party

1. kara (with no baby) been invited cause im nice lol
2. ravan and sam
3. chilli pepper and Lochlan
4. miriam and maia  
5. Kelly, Mason and Phoebe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

it wil be great to meet you and the twins kelly


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah finally Kara lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

be real nice  babies will have to have pic took all together  i finally went to unit today to deliver outcome form ..debbie was on leave tho so didnt see her!  saw lovely young nurse who said invites were sent out today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay so you should get the invites very soon girls,

the media will be there too and i am hoping to talk to them


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh what media ...you can make sure they know bout the petition!


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Have a lovely time ladies and babies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

don't really know what media but wil get everyone there to sign the petition (i hoppe)


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I had the invite today and thought of Miriam as there was a pic od tinkerbell haha. Not sure if i wanna be involoved with the media tho. Kara have u told them i will be going or do i still have to rsvp?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you need to rsvp them hun


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had invite today too ..had to smile at tinkerbell on there   i tried phoning to confirm im going but no answer will try again tomorrow ... kelly im sure you wont be filmed or photographed if you dont wont to


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys

How you all doing?  Havent been online much but all ok this end.

Anyone got an email address for ivf wales i wanted to send them some photos of the girls.

Sarah xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

gona pm you hun

how are you?

are you coming to the baby party?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how are all you mummies?

are you looking forward to the baby party?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi all,

The baby party sounds lovely, Have a fab time.
I'm going to order our pram tomorrow and am looking forward to it. 24 weeks on Sunday and the time is flying by only 8 full weeks left in work.

Lisa.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

times goes so quick before you know it you will be full term! hope you are feeling well


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

LIsa wow time is flying especially when you say how long you got left in work.  Such a nice thought to know you will be off for 6 months, i cant wait for that time...Did you order your pram?


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Jule, Yes did order the pram, we had limited choice as many were too big to fit in the car boot.
Ordered the silver cross one I fancied. The only other option was to buy a bigger car but Phil didn't go with that idea for some reason!
Have a fab time in London. Speak soon. I'm back in work tomorrow!!

Lisa x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i say new car and pram lol

your pregnancy seems to be flying by


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

gosh how quick your pregnancy is going. i bet it was exciting buying a pram.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lol Lisa, poor Phil must have nearly collapsed thinking he would have to buy a car to fit a pram!!

Hope you take it easy in work.  Will speak when im back from London


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey hey girls

you still coming to the baby party on sunday?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes we are.. i finally got through to clinic today to say we are coming ..you beet me to it tho debbie already knew   who else is coming ? kelly you are arnt you ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

this was the list

baby party

1. kara (with no baby) just gatecrashing
2. ravan and sam
3. chilli pepper and Lochlan
4. miriam and maia  
5. Kelly, Mason and Phoebe


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

cool i bet sams grown since i saw him and  maia has too shes nearly 11lb now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow maia has grown, sam has alot and he giggles at me....think he finds me amusing lol

is jeff coming?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i cant wait till maia gets the proper giggles she does a mini laugh tho ...no i doubt jeffs coming he prob got footy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think it will be a good day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

BABY PARTY

so nice to see miriam, maia, ravan, andy and sam, karen, rob, alex and lochlan today and of course all the other wonderful babies that are there thanks to IVF wales.

All the staff were fab too and omg janet got me to do a speech, talk about poop myself lol, the girls all clapped as i got into the stage which was so funny and everyone listened and i got over 120 sigs on the petition. i did talk to loads of couples and everyone had there own stories, lots of first time success stories too and each and everyone wished me luck

today i met the couple who had the very first successful tx are ivf wales/caru which was 21 years ago with GIFT

amazing day and i have to say i got such a buzz from it all and did plenty of smittling lol

had a lovely chat with all the staff too, they really are a great team and should be very very proud


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

your right kara it was a real good day was great to see all the kids ..glad your feeling positive hun ...you will be taking your child to next one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i really hope so miriam

i tried to tell luke want i said but can't remember lol, can remember little bits only


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

I had a nightmare yesterday

I wasnt nearly ready to go and then Phoebe decided to thru up on herself and me, my best mate and i are not talking and i didnt have any other trousers that fit me clean and then i just started crying instead of going lol im sorry i missed it, im a bit better today and i think im coming down with a cold or something, mike seems to think its exhaustion.

I would have loved to have heard ur speech Kara i know u would have said some lovely words


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

kelly sorry you had a meltdown, you must try and rest

i did a recount and got over 140 sigs on the petition from the baby party


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad to hear all your mummies had a good time at the party.

well done kara on your speech and wow what a lot of signatures.

kelly hope you are feeling better today


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry you had a poop day kelly its hard getting 1 baby ready nevermind 2


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy how are you?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

OMG can't believe that I am really posting in this thread about me...... How scary is that?!!!!  

Im ok thanks Kara - just mega tired. I fell asleep on the sofa last night at about 7pm half way through a movie and take-away. Hubby woke me up at the end of the film and sent me to bed..... great company me..... not! Have dozed on the sofa for most of the afternoon today too .

Feeling really nauseous most of the time but only been sick a handful of times which I cant grumble about. 

Met one of my midwives last week for my booking appointment - she was so lovely - I was in there for an hour and a half - there were a few tears and lots of laughter. I am classed as a high risk pregnancy for various reasons and she said she was marking me down for special attention due to this being a "precious baby" which I thought was very sweet of her. Its still not feeling very real yet - and I am still a bit anxious. Just waiting for a scan date now and hoping its not too far off - tried to book a private one to put my mind at rest in the meantime but the earliest available was 9th September....      

Im definitely spreading already - went a bought a couple of new smocky style tops yesterday and ..... wait for it ...... a maternity dress (black for work!!!!) - 70% off bargain £12.50 in the Debenhams sale ..... Hubby says I look like Davina in it   

Anyway - I just need a few more of you joining me in here pretty soon please......     
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi taffy.

what a lovely thing your midwife said marking me down for special attention due to this being a "precious baby".

take as much rest as you can hope the nauseous doesn't last too long but just remember it is your little one reminding you that its there.

where did you try for a extra scan- have you tried at innermost secrets at the bupa hospital. i had all my initial tests done there and they usually had app pretty quick. all app are in the evening

that must have been fab going to buy smock tops and a maternity dress. What a bargain


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh great to hear that you are doing so well Taffy, hoping to join you here soon


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy, lovely to hear how you are doing.  I would phone around a few other places for a private scan if you want it more quickly.  Miriam and Kelly both had private scans I remember.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet posting here feels very surreal and its fab you have a good midwife as i have heard of many horror stories

out of interest do you still eat the brazil nuts?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages  

Brazil nuts no - chocolate yes lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have you gone off of anything?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Sadly not - I find eating little and often eases the nausea a bit .... so I seem to be grazing on anything and everything. 

I'm very sensitive to smells - so not cooking that much at the moment and dnot feel like eating when I have cooked!  
Its weird - the smell of washing powder and soap is minging - the washing drying is making me heave!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats so strange!

bet its reassuring


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

its amazing what being pregnant does to our senses.

so during your 2ww what did you do or take, looking for what to do to get a bfp


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam hows that darling daugther of yours?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i was weird with food didnt know what i fancied and most of it tasted weird lol taffy have you tried baby bond at cardiff for an early scan ? maia is fine shes getting loud


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

knock knock

can i come in please! 

i know its very early days but i always said if i got pregnant again i would enjoy every second , so ladies here i am


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

You are most welcome Kara...... enjoy every second hun it is so well deserved.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

come on in been expecting you..saved you the best seat


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe thanks miriam

i did a digital hpt today and saw the word...it hasn't quite sunk in though


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thought I'd pop by and say congratulations to you Kara   you know we are all totally happy for you both.I told Sam you had a BFP and he squeeled at me(with a smile) lol
Well done


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya amanda i just remembered i never thanked you for the email with pics in my puter was playin up that nite ...hows sam maia is now shouting


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Lovely to see you posting on here Kara.  Are you planning on doing a test every day? I did that almost every day up to 7 week scan just to reassure myself, lol. Cost me a fortune.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey ravan thanks for the test huni, will have to post a pic lol, bet sam is chuffed lol 

miriam hows you today? i loved your text along with the others, there was a lot of swearing going on today lol

lucy owen just called me to say congrates how nice is that

i know its very early but ive waited forever to come to the pg boards so im gona enjoy it all , every second. im not sure about testing everyday i might drive myself nuts so maybe a few times lol


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hey kara... looking good over here honey  , hope to join you too (without the bump of course LOL !)

love to all you other mummies and babies xxx


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Its never to early Kara....enjoy every second,take it all in,isnt it a fantastic feeling  

Hi Miriam,dont usually post(just read ) but today is special....and Sam said I could as long as I mentioned him lol......He's sending Maia big sloppy kisses....naughty Sam.And your welcome for the pic,hope you liked them


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

what everyone view on omega 3 fish oils? might go and change brand tomorrow for a pregnancy type one


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara how wonderful to see you on here. all the very best enjoy yourself.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara do you have to go back for any more blood test


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie i can go and have a blood test if i want but doubt we will as i find it stressful, would rather not have the stress and just enjoy it now

got to get more drugs so will ask gp first to save me a journey


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't blame you especially as it is such a long way. hope gp can give you some. if not don't forget we are at the hope on 25th if you have enough till then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

of course i didnt think of that

my brain i think is on strike thanks huni


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

bet you do more tests its such a novelty seeing them   just thought your going to have 1 sore bum of the gestone lol what did luke say was he with you when you had the call ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he wasn't with me today when i got the call but was friday and he cried and i cried  too, luke doesnt or didnt show his feelings i feel change in the air

i even wound him up a little on the phone as i dragged it out, im naughtie. I went to see my boss and checked my email and luke sent me one saying he was given orders to come home from the girls lol he is the boss lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol so the girls have told him lol i bet you are both over the moon


----------



## LJE (Feb 5, 2008)

Kara, As I said in the other thread - CONGRATULATIONS - I am so thrilled for you. xxx

I'm finishing work next week, the time has gone by so quickly.
I have another scan this week as there was too much fluid last week.
Baby is measuring correct for dates, which is good.

Lisa xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

is too much fluid an issue?

sorry this is all very new and i know nothing from here on it which is weird


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad you and baby are ok lisa bet you cant wait to finish work   what does to much fluid mean ..can it cause complications?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just popping in to say what fantastic news Kara.  Congratulations to you both xxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Lisa- lovely to hear from you hun - I have been thinking about you. That time does seem to have flown. Hope the fluid thing sorts itself out for you soon. Enjoy your time off work before the big day   

Kara - when I told hubby your news tonight he said "Aww, thats all right innit?" (Blokespeak for he is dead chuffed for you both too )  

Amanda and Andi - hope you are both doing OK 
Bet Sam is growing fast


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy how are you?

cant believe how quick the time is going for you

i have erupting in cold sores!

cheers andi hun


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all you yummy mummies to be,

hi kara how is the mummy to be today. 

taffy i hope you are looking after yourself, did you sort out another scan.


lisa so lovely to hear from you, enjoy your rest before the big day.

amanda hi hope you are sam are well.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Girls im sorry to post on this wonderful news regarding KARAS PREGNANCY!! (        ) My lil Phoebe was taken into hospital yesterday with a high fever, rash and very poorly. She had a lumba puncture (which i hope no child ever has to remember) which showed she doesnt have Meningitis but is still bad and waiting for more results to come back.. Please put her in your prayers... Im so so so so so so pleased Kara for your news and i wish u well and good health in the next 8 months and beyond...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kelly you and your little one are in my   honey xx get well soon Phoebe x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh kelly, you are all in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Kelly phoebe is in my thoughts hun i hope she makes a speedy recovery hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Phoebe, hope she makes a speedy recovery and is home with you soon


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh poor little Pheobe and poor mummy - you are all in my   I hope she makes a speedy recovery  
x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that Phoebe is soon well


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kelly I really hope that Phoebe is a bit better today.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly really hope phoebes ok poor little thing it must be awfull


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kelly - just wanted to say that you and your family are still in my thoughts   you have some better news about little Phoebe today 
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kelly so sorry to hear about phoebe. . phoebe and you and your family are all in my   i hope you have better news today.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Just a quickie... Thank you everyone its sooo lovely to hear all ur kind words.. Phoebe should be home tomorrow if her blood culture is normal, she is soo much better today and weed on the doc this morning haha..

Kara how r u feeling? sick yet   xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Fantastic news Kelly - you must be so relieved   
I hope and   bloods are good and that she is home where she belongs tomorrow  
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

fingers crossed hun i bet you cant wait to have her home

im ok no sickness but i have booked a free dental appointment lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i so want to be sick to be honest. the concern has now started to drift into my mind and im trying to not get concerned etc etc

i really wish mil was here to disturb me lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't worry its early days for sickness and perhaps you will be a lucky one not to get it.

lol love that you have booked your free dental app already.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my check up was due this month anyway lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers spooks hows life with you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

the what? you get money ? lol now thats a turn around

i havent a clue when to do anything, when to tell gp etc etc.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well mummy needs a treat too

maybe i should book a gp for just after my scan as it will take forever to get an appointment


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks hun

nice message form baby spooks lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Taffy how many weeks are you now?  ANy baby bump yet?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kelly wonderful to hear pheobe is on the mend.   that she is well enough to come home tomorrow.

spooks lovely to hear from you, glad baby spooks is doing well.

taffy how you getting on. when is your next scan.

wow kara loving the new ticker how fab that you have a scan how far gone will you be then.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will be just over 6 weeks at my scan and it can not come quick enough


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Phew Kelly, I am so pleased that Phoebe is on the mend.

Kara, I didn't feel sick til 8 and half weeks.  I booked GP appt v early on so that my 12 w scan appt would be on time as rumours that they can be delayed.  Kind of wish mine had been delayed now though  

It's all very exciting. Have you bought any books yet?  If this cycle doesn't work for me I'll give you mine.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have brought 2 books as i know nothing and i so hope you will need your books mate

one is a nice reading and picture book and one is just reading. i might call docs tomorrow and get an appointment, they have prescribe my gestone and clexane so thats cool


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kelly so pleased phoebe is getting better   that her bloods are ok tomorrow ..bet you cant wait to get her home   kara im sure you dont get the grant till your 20+weeks i had mine when maia was born tho like spooks


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have managed to get into a right flap, i peed on a stupid indicator stick (so so wish i hadnt as i now find out they are proper poo) was expecting it to say 2 to 3 yet it said 1 to 2 which i suppose if only a day out but what a plonker as now i have concerns and the scan can not come quick enough

i have to try and switch my mindset round which at the moment i am finding tricky, maybe its my hormones!!! 

it feel very strange talking like this after all this time and i am very aware of those that are still trying so sharing my concerns right now if difficult, its hard to explain really.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara don't worry about your concerns we are all here for you all the way through your pregancy. i would try not to worry as long as it said pregnant that is important. you could be just a day over but stick went with the lower weeks. when would otd would have been.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my OTD is tomorrow, that worries me too lol

thanks queenie


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

if otd is tomorrow then would 1-2 weeks be right. the test said pregnant didn't it so that is the most important bit. and clinic have all your dates so they would know when best to have scan.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara doesn't the 1-2 weeks mean from conception not from your period. so really at otd you are 4 weeks pregnant but 1-2 weeks from conception


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes it said pregnant, i know im being silly after reading about them even the helpline said they are a gimick, i felt like killing her

yes from conception, it was a day out


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara you are fine try not to get stressed about them . what was the helpline like it only a gimick they should take it off i think as it only gets people worried.

what was it like seeing it say pregnant after all the not pregnants. that is the one thing i can't imagine what it must be like to see a pregnant sign must be so exciting


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i did a normal digital on monday after the bloods and it was very weird, i carried it round and showed my parents etc lol

still feels very saying the word


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad Phoebe is on the mend Kelly.

Kara you have become an expert at IVF and now it is your turn at becoming an expert in pregnancy!! Don't even go there with those pee sticks, the stress that they get people into! It said pregnant and that is the important bit. 

How are you Taffy?

Are you going to pop in here Juls?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you know what i know nothing at all, i have never ever look into pregnancy and it feels very much like being an ivf virgin lol and it took years to learn lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara you have 9 months to be come a pregancy expert.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you will soon know the in's and outs!! Enjoy every minute x


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

i'm here ladies, thanks for the invite!!!! 

Those bloo dy digital sticks!!! apparently they can get a bit inaccurate as the weeks go on. Loads of people say that the conception date indicator thingy can be out and not reliable , but as long as it says pg then whhooohhooo!!

julsx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls nice to see you here

i have 2 tests at home now but im not doing another one as the worry it has caused is really not worth it

im surprised your clinic didnt do bloods though. when is your scan?


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

sept 1st so less than 2 weeks now. 
i was thinking of doing another test on the weekend but i don't know what to do!!!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

the levels on any pregnancy test are not strictly accurate so dont worry kara   glad i just did pregnant or not pregnant ones! karas right i would be nagging for a blood test juls


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

juls i wouldnt if you can help it, i wish i hadnt and wont be doing anymore, im hoping luke will hide them and if not im gona send them to a friend lol

i had bloods and did the first one which i was chuffed with as it said pregnant super quick, second one yesterday and the cross came up before the test was complete then i went and managed a few drops on wee of the digital conception indicator and it said pregnant 1 to 2 and all that last test has done is cause concern so i am now putting it down to experience and will not do it again ever ever ever

booked to see gp on the 7th

juls how long have you had to wait for your scan?


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

3 weeks from et is the norm for the scan. that would be bank holiday monday so going on tuesday

thats 1st day back at school too!!!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how many weeks will you be then?

have you got the whole day off work?


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

will be just over 7 weeks ... i think....according to the calculator thingy on here i am 5 weeks 6 days today.

no i will be going in to work in the morning and going for the scan at 3.45. school meetings will give me something else to think about that day.... will be strange though.  i texted everyone on the sunday that i had a bfn...not updated them about the bfp..will keep it quiet...maybe they will be too uncomfortable to ask me anything.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh hun i hope it keeps your mind off it

my scan wil be eariler than yours then.

at 7 weeks they will see everything. i really pray for you and try not to do anymore tests if you can help it, how many have you done?


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

oh when is your scan hun~ very exciting!!!! how many weeks will you be then?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my scan is 2 weeks today

i will be 6 weeks and 3 days i think lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oo good luck Kara, I am so excited for you x


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, I did the same as you last year and had a massive flap too as the indicator said only 1-2 weeks.
I did digital 2 days before OTD, said 1-2 weeks. Then on OTD still said 1-2 weeks. Day after OTD it said 2-3 weeks then took about another 8 days to move to 3+ weeks.  I went through so many tests. I found they helped as some days early on I just felt so normal I worried. Even nipped into Boots from work one day then did the test in coffee shop loo whilst waiting for my hot chocolate.  I was proper around the bend!
Your scan is quite early hun but that's good so you get some reasurrance.

Juls, nice to see you over here


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think they are evil things and between myself and a few mates we think the first step up is around 500 hcg so it should step up saturday but i think im gona drive somewhere and throw it away as if its here i will be tempted lol, when you think tomorrow should be my OTD

my symptoms eased off but are back now so thats good and thank you for your advice


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Yeh, probably a good bet to throw it away hun if you can. Maybe take it out of the packet and put in the bin with some food so you're not tempted to take it out again.   I do that if we have chocs or biscuits left over in the house and I have eaten too many!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl i cant believe you do that lol

maybe i will get my dog to **** on it


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

yep get your dog to do that!  Good plan.  Or of course you could just open it and hold under the tap which could be easier, pmsl


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cardifflaura said:


> yep get your dog to do that! Good plan. Or of course you could just open it and hold under the tap which could be easier, pmsl


that would save me chasing rex round the garden lol your a wise woman laura


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

PMSL at the thought of you trying to get Rex to POAS lol.....

Those flippin things are so rubbish Rex would probably get a 3+ weeks result   

Hope you have a more chilled out day hun


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well I finally managed to book a private scan for next friday evening at bupa (thanks queenie!) and what arrives today but my 12 week scan date for 9th September - so now I have two to look forward too 

As for the whole hyper sensitive smell weirdness I dont recommend any pregant ladies travel on the tube ...... I was in London yesterday and it was very warm ....... I wont go into any detail but it was a truly horrid experience 

Still not much to report from me - just feeling very nauseous and tired - and now I have a really bad headache too. 

Any news on Pheobe - hopes shes continuing to do well


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy thats great so pleased that you have scan dates. it is so exciting for you and for us.

gosh sounds like you have the sensitive smell as well, hope the headache goes away and that you start to feel better soon.

taffy did you take asprin all the way through tx or on 2ww. and how much did you take. i can't remember what i did last time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have a confession

naughtie rex wouldnt pee on the stick lol so i did and got 3+ so im happy with that now and will not pee on another stick ever as i have used the ones i brought....all 4 of them and the one ravan gave me

confession over, your welcome to smack my bum 

off to a wedding later and not sure whether to wear comfy long black dress or short white skirt with blue strapless top.
im not good and deciding lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

ha ha 

I go with comfy every time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

are you showing me your ****? lol 

yeah that what im edging towards, blacks ok?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh kara you are naughty    no more pee sticks.

i agree go comfy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning

taffy how are you?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara least you know your levels are rising nicely   hope you enjoyed your sober wedding lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes thats what i thought

i can see how people become addicted to the damn things as i know if i had any in the house i would peeing on them lol and taking pics lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah i was very addicted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will resist

i will resist

those damn pee sticks lol

not long to wait til my scan (long enough though lol)

hows little maia?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

shes fine think you will be like wow shes grown!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i bet we will see a big difference


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

woke up this morning and my boobs look massive and have changed shape too, weird !!!

taffy are you hiding?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep - been hiding and sleeping  
Probably seems like I have been missing in action this weekend - but Ive still been keeping a beady eye on you all - checking what you are up to lol 

Friday evening we ended up at the vets with Jasper - he has hurt his elbow/shoulder and is on medicine. Not sure what hes done or how he has done it - but he was really out of sorts on Friday. He's usually very bouncy - but could not get up on the furniture to look out the window or get in the car to go off for his evening walk..... so he's having to take it easy and go back for another check up on Friday.  

Then we had a big party for my parents ruby wedding anniversary (which was in March!) on Saturday - so I spent the day at theirs cooking and (gently!) partying!. It was a really fab day and it stayed dry  

Yesterday I spent much of the day sleeping - although we did venture down to Cardiff Bay for a walk and a drink in the afternoon. Jasper has to have little gentle walks (rather than his usual hare about the park chasing balls and jumping in the river!) - so we are trying to take him to a few different places where he can stay on the lead  

Im ok .... and just hoping this week will fly by so that I dont have time to fret about my scan on Friday evening lol 

Hope you are doing ok, hun. 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh poor jasper, its such a worry when our fur babies hurt themselves.

rex is being very queit at the moment, im sure he knows to be careful with his mummy lol

party sounds nice hun

im so bored now and time is going slow and fast at the same time if you know what i mean. Is bupa innersecrets? i only ask as i had a little look at private scans too lol.

friday will be here before you know it, hey its monday already

my scan seems like forever away, felt a little yuck when i woke up this morning but it eased after a few heaves lol.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep - innermost secrets - Dr Beattie (as recommended by Queenie!) 
Doubt you'll need to book a private one though as I'm sure IVF Wales will give you all you ask for after all you do for them 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

he sounds nice, ive had a small amount of contact with him. Mr griffiths also scans there i believe and he did 2 of my ops

are you still feeling sick?

i need to go and get a birthday card for my nephew and an anniversary card today but not dressed yet. my neighbour is mowing the lawn and omg is stinks and is making my stomach churn now


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope jaspers on the mend soon taffy ..cant believe the smell of grass is making you heave kara


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

another i have noticed and more so today than any other is increased CM i assume this is normal?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep! thats normal hun... all good signs 

Hubby cut the grass and made me heave yesterday ..... and the smell of the dogs food made me sick yuk!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hehe at the dog food

tell you one thing im staying well away for the waiting for first scan thread as it horrid and causes worry!!

good im glad thats ok then

taffy hows the gestone going? sore **** now?

im still on loads of drugs really, prednisolone, gestone and clexane


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep well and truly sore - one side much worse than the other. 
Do you know if I have to wean off gestone - or just stop at 12 weeks?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i dont really know but i assume you just stop as the placenta should have fully taken over at 12 weeks

i find the left side bleeds more and none my jabbing through slight bruises it feels like a knife through grissle which is weird, no pain though but i can see that is it gona get a little sore in time, ive considered doing them in the leg but i scared i will hit the bone lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Taffy, hope you are feeling ok. How many weeks are you now?

Scan getting closer Kara, hope you are ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah pix im ok, everyday is a god send

taffy do you do your gestone at the same time each day?

i have to go to my bros tonight as its nephews birthday, cant really be bothered and sil (other one) is being a cow bag to my parents and i still havent forgiven them for not bringing the kids to see their bampi for his 60th birthday. i thinking maybe gestone watching punishment lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam thank for the jeans, luke said i need them already, cheeky sod lol saying that i did try them on this morning as im feeling mega bloated today and they fit lovely and are so comfy, i cant wear my tighter jeans cause they feel too tight round my waste so im wearing my boyfriend jeans and linen trousers all the time. I think the bloating is down to ivf rather than pregnancy and maybe wind lol

taffy hope your well today?

im off to see my mum soon and take her to the hairdressers and the weather is so crap, windy, raining and cold yuck yuck yuck


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Im good thanks hun   off for lunch with my bessie mate soon - gonna break my good news to her today 

Lovely to see you all yesterday x


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Aw your friend will be so excited for you Taffy x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

glad they fitted kara bet they dont for long tho   bet your freinds over the moon for you taffy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy how did your friend react?

miriam i told my mum about the jeans and she was like oh wear them once you start to get uncomfy in your normal clothes!!!which i suppose is right

how is darling maia today?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yep - she was as chuffed as I thought she'd be - I had to sit there with my glass of lemonade whilst she celebrated my news with the bottle of wine she'd got in just before I arrived - ha ha  

Had a lovely lunch and I bought myself a funky but comfy pair of red patent shoes for work - so all in all a good day  

Kara - I've already spread out of my normal jeans and trousers and am into my loose comfy stuff - so you'll be needing those jeans before long.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless i bet she had a massive smile, does she know about your tx?

im in comfy clothes now as my tighter clothes looks like im gona escape from it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

found out something interesting today

prednisolone can be used to treat morning sickness and i have notice i feel worst before taking it


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

That is handy Kara. Hey 8 days to go


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, I was in maternity jeans from about 9 weeks!  Just didn't like anything tight around my waist and my clothes didn't fit except with zips undone. Go for comfy I think is best.

I still have maternity clothes as bought quite a bit but all too big for you Kara.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thought id give you an update on Lisa.  Ive been to the hospital to see her and she looks much better.  She still has alsorts being pumped into her but at least her contractions have stopped.  They are going to reassess tom.  They think she will go into labour ealy but hopefully can hold off for another 4-5 weeks.I will keep you posted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks jule for the update, i dropped her a text today too just to let her know i was thinking of her


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes she said you had text.  There were so many youngsters on the ward i felt quite old sitting there!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i can only imagine

is she off the labour ward now?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes she on maternity so amongst new babies and ante natal mothers.  She is lucky though that she has a cubicle so bit more private


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww bless her


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the update Jule she has been on my mind today. Send her my love when you see/speak next


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no poor Lisa, thanks for letting us know Jules.

Aw it must have been lovely sharing that news with your friend Taffy


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aw thanks jule for the update , Pray that she can hold on for a few more weeks yet   
She has her mobile with her then ?
I will text her tomorrow


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes she has it with her and the charger i made sure it was charged before i left tonight


----------



## Ravan (Apr 4, 2008)

Jule please pass on my love to Lisa.And thank you for the advice re:weaning.Took your advice and Sam only woke once yesterday!!

Kara hope your morning sickness isnt too bad lol

Miriam,Maia gets more beautiful at every meet,I wanted to steal her ! lol

Hi to everyone else too,just thought I'd pop in to say    while I could...Sams having his 3rd jab today(3 of them)not going to be fun!

Oh yeah forgot to say, congratulations Taffy


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks hun - and good luck for your jabs today Sam. Be a brave boy for Mummy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh poor sam hope he is very brave 

no morning sickness im afraid but my breast feel like sore footballs lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

how are our mummies to be.

jules please send my love to lisa and say i'm thinking of her

raven hope jabs goes well for sam.

miriam hi


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya queenie

im bored and not even dressed yet, feeling totally fine which is a shame lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

don't worry i'm not dressed yet either.

perhaps you will be a lucky one that doesn't  have many symptoms.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah maybe lol

oh queenie your as lazy as me lol

i have to go to tescos later as i have no veg at all in the house


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh no i didnt know lisa was in hospital what happened   ravan hope sams jabs have gone ok maias are next monday i cant watch i make my mum take her in


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im pleased to say tescos makes me feel sick lol weird isnt it, i think its all the smells

back home now and watching tv. gona cook cajun chicken tonight yum yum


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

had an interesting gestone jab tonight, on the pull back i got blood so had to jab twice. not sure if it was a vein or just cause i was jabbing near a bruise!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ooh that sounds painful kara.

taffy all the best for you scan tomorrow evening. hope it goes well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah taffy hun,i will be thinking of you

what time is it? 

queenie wasnt painfull but luke saw the withdrawal of the needle and didnt like it much lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

luke wouldn't have watched your demo then.

any news on how lisa is , is she out of hospital.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hell no he hates needles and has never watched, what a wuss lol

i havent heard anything, maybe jules has


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope all is well with Lisa and babe.

Oo Kara, nasty your poor bottom!!

Good luck for your scan Taffy x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

No news yet girls ive rung and text and no reply, dont know if she in labour but as soon as i hear from her ill let you all know.

Glad things were better Ravan with Sam hopefully they will continue.  Hope he's ok after his injections.

Good luck Taffy for your scan tomorrow.

How are you Kara?Did you enjoy your tea?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im good hun

my farm is growing lol, my tea was ok but not as nice as i expected lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ooh my farm is looking good too, got more animals


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i still havent got a flipping duck but have lots of tree, plants and i even have a pig

sorry if you girls think we mad i blame pregnancy brain and not being in work......dreading work lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

ill see if i can send you one now lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cooli lol

just had a lovely shower and omg im hungry again....need crisps or something salty


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

cant send you duck but downloaded flash player and was able to send you a chicken


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you 2 sound nuts talking about your farms pmsl i take it its farmvile on ******** i better have a go if its thats addictive   good luck taffy with your scan will be great to see   whats happened with lisa ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam will you be my neighbour lol

well i slept lovely last night. its out 5th wedding anniversary today which is great


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy Anniversary Kara and Luke - last one just the 2 of you (well and MIL!!) so make the most of it 

I wanna get me farm now  

Just looked at my scan appointment and it says Wednesday 26th - think they have made a booboo - but maybe it was me   

Lisa - hope you are doing ok hun   x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy anniversary kara are you and luke doing anything nice this evening.

oh i hope they got scan date wrong and you get to see you little one tonight.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh taffy you have pregnancy brain , call um

girls you so need a farm and add me as a friend, you know my name

thanks for the anniversary wishes, luke will be loading the van for drifting tonight, mil said maybe she will go and stay with sil, i said whats the point we are hardly gona be having a night of passion (if only )lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

happy anniversary kara, what a fab way to be celebrating with your news.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks marie

this month has been a good month i have to say and hope it carries on that way

taffy have you sorted it?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy anniversary Kara and Luke. So lovely to think that your next one you will be a family  

Hope you got scan sorted Taffy


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

No - I've emailed and phoned and no-one has got back to me yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh poop i hope they get back to you soon, have you tried calling the main clinic?

im busy finding rubbish in the house


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh no. Hope you, managed to get it sorted Taffy


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh taffy i hope you get hold of someone soonand are able to go ahead with scan tonight.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy any update?

i heaved while walking the dog hehe well he insisted on having a poop

feel shattered today and havent done anything, roll on thursday, said to my mil im so tempted to do another hpt......does pregnancy make you a little insane?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

All sorted  

Its official ....... I have "pregnancy brain" - it should have been on Wednesday at 8.20pm not tonight  

Anyway - they rang back at about 12:30 and we agreed it was jut a mix up and they offered me an appointment at 3.30pm instead - which was a total nightmare as I was in work and should have been in Court in Bristol at 2pm. Anyway, my (very lovely!) boss got wind of what was going on and told me I had to go and so we got a barrister in to cover my hearing and I went hot-footing it to Cardiff - fortunately all the Bank Holiday traffic was going the other way and I made it in time. 

The lady that scanned me was really lovely - and immediatey showed me a little bubba in there. She said I looked a little surprised - and I said that I had still not really got my head around it yet lol. Anyway she confirmed that it was not just too much curry, chips 'n' choccie biscuits - but there is one healthy bub with a very strong heartbeat, measuring 10 weeks and 3 days (I am 10w2d based on ET dates - so all good) 

Little bean has grown and changed loads in 3 weeks - and was wriggling about waving its arms and kicking its legs - performing for the camera. She said he was naughty and not very co-operative when she was trying to measure (so I said he takes after his dad!!!) 

Feel very reassured and a bit more posive about it all the mix up meant that hubby couldnt be with me which was a bit of a shame -


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy that is fantastic news so very thrilled for you. 

well looks like you and kara def have preg brains.

how fab of your boss to let you go like that and with the clinic to fit you in.

you have made me smile  and   in happyness for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its a shame that your hubby couldnt be there hun but you have a baby growing in there and no its not the food and guess what your gona get bigger and bigger now

oh its so exciting for you

so next scan is the 12 week one?

your boss sounds fab


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Aww thanks guys  

Yep - 12 week scan in 13 days time ..... 

My boss is just the best


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh taffy i forgot to laugh at your pregnancy brain lol lol lol.....im sure you can pay me back soon

wow 13 days isnt long at all


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh how fantastic Taffy, so very happy for you. Now you can believe it is real! My word I can't believe that you aren't far off 12 weeks!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy that is not long till the next scan . and dh will be there for that one

did you get some pics


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah wheres the pics taffy lol


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

How exciting Taffy glad you managed to get your scam sorted. Bet it was amazing to see that inside your tummy, how wonderful  

I had text off Lisa she's very unwell she has kidney stones which are causing her all the pain.  I dont know what the plan will be as she hasnt textback but i will keep you all posted.  Ill try and go and see her over the weekend if she up to visitors.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

poor lisa that sounds very nasty, did you know that there is a link between fertility drugs and kidney stones!!!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

poor lisa. please send her my love


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope Lisa is soon well, thanks Jule. Yeah Kara I read somewhere about the link between fertility drugs and kidney stones


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

give lisa my love .. poor love, hope she will be ok i am sure she is in safe hands. xx

yes i know all about fertility drugs and bl00dy stones !!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ok i think we can safely say its offical and im going round the bend

last night after my shower my breast tenderness seemed to stop and all through the night nothing, yep i was awake most of it, thankfully i think its coming back....jeez this is hard now and im getting very nervous about the scan, i just want to know that there is something there

luke thinks ive lost the plot when i said i feel like doing another hpt which probably isnt a clever idea as if it came back negative there would be no one to contact. girls i am pooping it now, the next 4 days seem so very long and every minute seems like a day

i did heave last night which is a bonus and feel a little odd this morning. 

i feel quite alone right now in my thoughts and fears


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

You are not alone hun - we are all here for you  

I was exactly the same as you at this stage. Remember it is only natural .... you have waited so long and tried so hard for this pregnancy you will worry about every little thing when really there is no reason.  

symptoms do come and go - thats normal - as is feeling odd!! 

No pee sticks 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i suppose all i can do is wait it out now

think i better have another cuppa then get up and get out.....thanks hun


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oooh Kara try not to worry you cant do nothing til Thur, keepyourself busy to try and take your mind off things.  Have you got much planned for the weekend.  Are you going to watch Luke drift?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah im off to watch later, got to make sandwiches etc first, it will be very odd not drifting though as probably a little boring as its a massive airfield and you cant watch a great deal

having some ovary type pains too and need a number 2 put dont want to strain.....sorry to be a little weird today but who else can i speak to


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

lol im sure you having a number two wont hurt the little baby/s    You are funny.  Try lactulose, check you can in pregnancy first though. Prunes are very good too.

At least you are back in work Mon, it will probably be a good thing as you will be busy so will take your kind off things for some of the time.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh no that stuff doesnt work for me at all

i cant see work helping much either as to be honest i dont wana see anyone there as there is no way they are gona understand my feelings right now, i suppose a postive sign is im overemtional


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh bless you, time will pass at least one good thing the clock never stops  

Ill speak later need to go and weigh and im running late.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

take no notice of me im being a **** and need to get a grip, what will be will be and deep down i think it will all be ok. just scared


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh kara i'm so sorry you feeling like this i think if you can keep your self busy this weekend and work will help. your scan isn't far away now. 
it fine to feel like this and we are here for you when ever you want us and we don't think you are going round the bend or a twit.
the 3ww must be so much harder than 2ww. keep going your nearly there.

stay away from the pee sticks especially this weekend.

sending a  huge


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Kara sending you a great huge   This is such a difficult time awaiting you first scan, you are on the last countdown now it will soon be here. What you are feeling is so normal, Taffy will vouch for that! Stay away from those pee sticks and I will too! You are so not being a twit. Hope you've had a good day watching today


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news taffy glad mini taffy is doing fine   hope lisas ok jule any more news ? weird how i only noticed my kidney cyst and had pain when pregnant   kara its normal to be worried your not a twit lol wont be long now till your scan hope next few days go a bit quicker for you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Taffy, great news on your scan  

Kara, you are completely normal. The 3ww is much worse in my opinion than the 2ww.  My symptoms kept coming and going and I constantly wondered whether there was actually anything in there.  I am sure you will be just fine and so exciting to find out whether there is 1 or 2!!  Most pg symptoms don't kick in this early either so it's normal to feel normal at this point. If you feel a little sick or odd that's  a bonus I think  
I think you are right not to do more pee sticks.  I did so many in my 3ww and probably just stressed me out even more.  I have kept them all (except digital ones) in a draw with my other baby things.  

Hope Lisa is ok?  Very worrying.  I didn't know about kidney stones and IVF drugs


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive text Lisa but no reply so ill try again tomorrow she must be resting.  Will keep you posted


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope you had a good day yesterday and you are feeling better today kara. You are another day closer to your scan x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Well ive had a text today Lisa coming home later, which is good, obviously things have improved


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

o thank god for that glad shes ok


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes i was worried i thought she was gonna end up having the baby.  Glad she'scoming home, she will need to rest loads.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh thank goodness for that, such a worrying time


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive just spoken to Lisa shes home and sounds much better.  She's going to rest now and hopefully she will feel better over the next few days.  Im sure she''ll be on here at some point to fill you all in.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Glad Lisa has been allowed home, hope much better soon x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i text lisa early too just to let her know i was thinking of her....she better rest now lol

well girls i did POAS on saturday, i admit it, line mega mega strong came up as soon as i peed on it and it has helped my state of mind, luke thinks im nuts

just a quickie post as i am knackered

drifting was mental, i marshalled with involved driving a van round, sitting in the toasty warm and just chilling which was nice. luke broke his car yesterday so he used mine and then broke that too....do i care well not really as long as its fixed.

oh and the other latest news is i puked this morning straight after a cuppa, i think im in denial about my signs!!!!!! roll on thursday, work tomorrow first day after 26 days can you imagine how hard that is gona be and i dont really want to talk to everyone about our pregnancy as it feels very prescious and not something to fully share with people who have been insensetive so and sos in the past who will all of a sudden yet not understand again.....whether that makes sense i dont know but it does in my head lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I think you and try and relax (know impossible!) now Kara, it all sounds pretty good! Thurs will soon be here. Hope goes ok being back in work, what you say makes sense, it aint any of their business anyway. Thanks for the text today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix you are more than welcome for the text, i know how lonely the 2ww can feel and i think sometimes just knowing someone is thinking of you can help


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

it sure can, thank you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

good 

im off to chill as im shattered now.....got to get up early for work, will try and get on in the day lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

forgot to say did my first even in the car gestone jab lol, it was fine and dandy and the clexane of course lol

note to self....remember meds to take to work

night all


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

you could write a book Kara!! Well done Night night


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, glad you puked this morning  . Nice to have a strong sign.  And that the POAS was successful too.  All helps to keep you sane whilst you wait for a scan.  I think you might be having twins!?! Just a hunch.

Hope work goes ok tomorrow.  

So pleased that Lisa is a bit better.

Taffy, how are you?


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Kara good luck in work today, hopefully it will go quick, hope you puke again lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

so glad to hear that lisa is home and hope she is rested up. thanks jule for keeping us updated.

kara congrats on being sick.  glad to hear that pee stick help you.  good luck with work today hope it goes well. look after yourself and only tell those who you feel comfortable will telling.

taffy hope you ok


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey all

im in work and i so dont wana be here, so far convos have been ok apart from one which involves bosses daugther is pregnant 14 weeks and how they are all so nervous that something might go wrong as they have had such a charmed life!!!!! weirdo lol

been laying tables in the dining room which ****** me off to be honest, im in work and told them im taking it easy!

felt a litle sicky this morning and could have been sick if i have given into it i think

taffy you hiding again lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara you make sure that you don't do anything that you shouldn't. get someone else to do any lifting.

glad to hear your still feeling sick


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well its not sick so much as a little odd now and then, nothing like i would expect morning/day/evening/night sickness to feel like

i am 6weeks today yay yay. getting a few little niggles and had a pain last night which came and went in seconds which i have read is normal at this stage at from last week til this week the embryo/baby would have doubled in size and is now 4mm. its amazing what is going on in there


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congrats on being 6 weeks its amazing when you read what is happening how early everything develops i just think it s such a marvelous thing to happen.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello - I'm still here - just had a bit of a busy weekend.   
Went to my see my parents and my aunty on Saturday. Then spent most of saturday afternoon/evening hugging the toilet - yep real sickness this time - not just the yucky hangover feeling.  
We cleaned the house from top to bottom yesterday and changed all the beds etc - so house is looking lovely again 
Then yesterday evening we went to hubbys cousins for the annual family BBQ which was nice - I was driving AGAIN(!!) so we had the inlaws to stay overnight. Hubby is working today - but he does get 2 days off in lieu so hes quite happy about it. Not sure what Im gonna do with myself yet.... Still in my PJs and not very motivated to do much at the moment   

Kara glad your symptoms are back - dont overdo it in work - or let them annoy you too much.  
Not long till your scan and hopefully being in work will make the time go quicker for you 

Lovely to hear that Lisa is home - thanks for keeping us updated Jule. Lisa - hope you will be taking it easy from now on  
Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hugging the loo lol i kinda wish i was

my symtoms seem to come and go alot, boobs were fine when i woke up but they are back to being tender to the touch now, i figure that they like a shower and to be free in bed lol

sounds like you had a busy time hun, its nice to be busy


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi taffy gosh sounds like you had a very busy weekend. i think you will find that you will be the designated driver for a few months now. definatly sounds like your little one is reminding you its there.

i think you deserve a nice relaxing day taffy as you have been really busy so have a pyjama day.

so when is your next scan


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - my symptoms come and go too - somedays I hardly notice anything others I am defo pregnant - so try not to worry too much, hun .  

Have you got yourself a maternity bra yet? I got some cotton ones from M&S and have found them much more comfy than my old ones. They are not that pretty - more like a sports bra - but needs must!  

Next scan is on Thursday 10th when I should be 12 weeks - woo hoo!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow thats not long taffy

no i havent brought anything yet but mnight after thursday


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh my word so close to 12 weeks Taffy, fab

Woo hoo 6 weeks Kara. Hope your day in work isn't going too bad Kara. How dare they have you lay the tables, sure that isn't on your job description.


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

It does seeem to be going by quite quickly now 

Well the latest "symptom" - food is tasting funny - I had a bread roll yesterday evening which tasted like candy floss!!!!! 
would have been fine .... if it had not had ham in it - yuk  

Kara - hope work is ok today - only a couple of days to go .....


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara how are you today hope work is going ok. not long now till your scan .

hi taffy how are you, ham and candy floss doesn't sound nice.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Taffy, I like the idea of bread tasting like candy floss, but not with ham on it   Must be great having these little reminders that you are pregnant!

How are you Kara? 2 more sleeps now!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy wow i so love candy floss, i want some of what you have lol

i feel rubbish today, tried and just odd. i havent been going to the loo and i think my body decided to sort that today. i feel heavy and bloated and shattered and would much rather be home than stuck in work, where already they seem to be putting too much on me, expecting me to set up computers etc etc, well no i will not carry a heavy computer

if i were home i would be fine and im also nervous about thursday, it is so so close now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

ah kara sending a huge   don't you go carrying computers or anything heavy get someone else to do it.  i can understand you are nervous about thursday but it will be fine you will get to see you little ones heartbeat/s

when you finish work gohome and have a little nap and get luke to look after you.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wont get home til around 730pm maybe later boo boo

i will deffo not carry anything, not worth the risk, looks like i will be alone all afternoon again

time is dragging, gona try and do something tomorrow i think and sleep lots lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

kara take it easy or we will come sort your boss out   any more toilet hugging today ... i was lucky only ever felt sick but never actually was


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

no loo hugging today i tend to just dry heave lol which is probably very lucky as it comes and goes just as quick


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i bet its going to get worse im sure i had it up to 18/19 weeks then i had headaches instead...all worth it tho


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i really wouldnt mind if i was chucking up all day lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

miriam when does maia have her next jabs.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

its supposed to be 4 weeks apart but it was bank holiday...so next monday now ...dreading it least her legs are getting fatter tho!


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

its awful isn't it cos they don't understand what is happening to them. 

be brave maia


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww kara   you make sure you dont lift anything heavy hun .    

taffy bread that tastes like candy floss   i cant decide wether that is a good thing or a bad thing  

Have anybody heard how lisa is ?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i love candyfloss didnt have anything taste like that tho  kara im addicted to bloody famville now and my mum is  i need gifts please !


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i havent heard from lisa yet i hope she is resting up all the time

well today has gone quick in the end. having a few niggle which im told is normal at this stage and each stage after this, though it bloody scares me every time i get one. my breast feel really sore today and when they bounce up and down ouch it hurts. my belly looks really bloated today, more so than every other day. 

been sorting works computer all afternoon so at least thats working now but at the weekend i need to transfer all the data from one to the other so a busy weekend in work for me.

i have a head ache now and seem to get alot for the past few weeks.

my boss cooked fish earlier and omg i almost puked....cant stand the smell


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

miriam sorry i completly ignored you lol my brain!!!! anyway i have sent you a gift and will do more when i can

im addicted too and i blame jule's, its all her fault lol

i havent had time to plant today lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i bet you  cant wait till thur ...your boobs are gunna get much worse  you using that forhead for headaches i used to have a parecetamol if it was killing


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Miriam ......... noooooooooooooooooo - sickness till 18/19 weeks?? are you sure?   
I thought I was gonna be right as rain again next week -    oh well, will grin and bear it I guess  

Kara I can sympathise I have the headaches too. Hope you are feeling a bit better soon  
Are you counting the hours till your scan yet? Am so excited for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy im sure it will ease soon

yeah i am actually counting the hours now lol


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Not long now Kara....   whatcha doing tomorrow to occupy yourself ?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think i will try and have a lie in and maybe go out somewhere, walk the dog and try and keep busy


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. cant wait to hear if you have one or two in there    

love to everyone elsex


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Just popping in to see how you doing Kara, it seems you had a tough day. Thinking of you, your scan is almost here


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry taffy you might be ok in few weeks i just felt sick all time and tried anything ginger even had a ginger cordial ...just made me feel more sick tho   oh kara 1 more sleep after tonight im sooo exited for you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

morning ladies 22 and half hours to go omg im nervous, sorry but i just POAS, my last ever one lol, still havent done a FMU but i wont buy anymore now.

im sat in bed having a cuppa willing the time away, i know that tonight is gona be a sleepless night


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Morning Kara, thinking of you today you are down to hours now and you will soon be at your scan listening to that precious heartbeat.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

do i get to listen to heart beat tomorrow? all i know is we would hope to see

sac
yolk
fetal pole
heart beat

6 weeks 3 days can also be quite early so if we see the first 3 thats good too


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

it could be early for the heartbeat Kara, but like you say the first 3 good and if it is early for heartbeat you will get to go for another scan, another worrying wait I know but exciting to have an extra look at your little one


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh yeah i would get another scan and im kinda hoping for another one anyway, i know they have stopped the 9 week scan but i have been a patient for 4 and half years so im hoping they will be kinda enough to do one for me and if not i will pay or go private but that will all be decided tomorrow once we see what is happening


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

i think they would def do another scan for you. Debbie so pleased for you I reckon she'll be wanting you back to see your progress


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

when i saw all the team when we did the petition concourse i saw geniune feelings of happiness for us and that is so nice. i felt really cared about


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Oh Kara am so excited for you, it will be amazing


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

they really do care about you and with good reason you are lovely


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww maria and pix thank you and pix im not always lovely lol, you will make me cry lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

no good being lovely all the time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pix you are funny lol

im not dressed yet and i need to go out and get tea bags so might drive half an hour to tescos instead of going to the local shop lol that will kill sometime lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

That will help pass a little extra time. Can you imagine the viewing it would make if they put us all at our diff stages in the big brother house, or more likely the neurotic house!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

now theres a money making idea. 

im sure it would make good tv as ivf is so emotionally charged we would laugh, cry and no doubt argue lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

lets do it


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i think we should lol

omg my mil has just got out the bath and smells like mega clean lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

pmsl your sense of smell must be through the roof   i think you might see heartbeat tomorrow and im sure debbie will tell you to sneak in for another scan lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Kara, you have made me giggle so much what did she smell like before her bath


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

heart should be beating by now so hope hope hope we see it

i wana leave home at 7am lol.....i will no doubt be feeling sick with nerves tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

will be such a precious tearful moment Kara


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara all the very best for tomorrow.

will be thinking of you tomorrow will you text me as i won't be able to get on ff until i get home and i can't wait that long to hear us fab news.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i will mass text lol

thanks hun

it really is just hours now and omg ive been feeling sick while my mil is cooking onions


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck kara.. dont forget to text me


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

wishing loads of luck Kara, will be awaiting the news


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Well its almost here Kara   I am so excited for you hun. Hope you manage to get a good nights sleep. 
Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow and   you see the little heartbeat(s!)
x 
PS - so giggling at your IVF Big Brother idea.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thank you all so much for all the good wishes and support

only 13 hours omg


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, loads & loads of luck for your first scan tomorrow.  I am so excited to know if there are 1 or 2 little one's in there.    Will be looking out for your text.  Sorry i don't know what time your scan is though?  
I managed to get a 9w scan from the clinic but they did say they don't usually do them now. I think Deb said she had to have a specific reason to give a 9w scan so she made something up for me


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I will be waiting ur news tomorrow kara one or two babies


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks all

scan is at 9am so at least waiting all day. we will leave home at 7ish i think as the traffic will probably be a nightmare


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight hun.  All your preg signs sound very positive, I am sure it will be just fab.  And there may be 2!!!  Def ask for a 9w scan.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think tonight might be a little sleepless, if they wont do a 9 week scan i will go private but im hoping they will as im not ready to leave yet lol

i will be a very nervous girl in the morning and that mean puking when its me lol

i wont post here until mid afternoon yet will text you all


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Wishing you all the very best for tomorrow Kara, hope that you manage to get off to sleep ok tonight


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

shame i cant have sedation for a while


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

just try thinking of how well you will sleep tomorrow night hun after your scan.  The reassurance will be amazing - at least for a while before you start worrying about your next scan  
I don't think anyone actually stops worrying whilst pg and probably not once their little one's have arrived either, lol.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah i think you are right, just praying it goes well now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

if only ey Kara I'm sure you mind will be racing but this is the last countdown now   until the next milestone!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona log off and rest, all my food is repeating on me and its proper gross lol

time to chill before bed


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck kara for tomorrow sorry not been on here sooner and wont be on here much now, ive started writiting that dreaded 20000 word dissertation.  Ill await your text


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good luck with your dissertation Jule.  Are you planning on finishing it before tx starts?  (Or guess you hope not if tx is happening v soon)


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Kara good luck for tomorrow will be thinking about you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck kara hope you are asleep by now not tossing and turning all night ...1 or 2 oh i wonder


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well ladies

we have one baby on board with a beautiful heart beat. i think i am in shock lol. measuring 6 weeks and 2 days....perfect. that little heart beating away like a little flutter of life. wow

debs scanned me and said that its early and dont be upset if we dont see much and said she will concentrate on the screen for a bit which of course i said fine, then the probe went in and luke said 'no need there it is' (something like that lol). wow the relief. i asked debs was she nervous and she was lol. debs saw a small area that was a concern and said if  i get right sided pain then get it checked, more a precaution on her part, she thiinks its a blood vessel but mentioned ectopic and said its nothing to worry about.......i was in so much shock i forgot to remind them i have no tubes lol.....see in shock!!! so i have a scan next week to see growth and to check this area.......

i had a tear but i think i went into shock lol

amanda thanks for the tea and chats

god i need to sleep now lol

well bloody hell we did it

now i will stop ignoring my pregnancy symtoms lol and i will not pee on another stick lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations kara i bet that was a big relief for you must be lovely after all this time to finally see a little heart beat on the screen !! Ive been waiting for your news eagerly   xxx


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Kara thats soooo great, your news has really cheered me up   
You must be over the moon I am really really happy for you  
its good that you don't have long to wait for the next scan too
xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)




----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Awwwww Mini-Kara (or maybe Little-Luke!) is boooootiful  

I am so, so chuffed for you both - and pleased that you got to see the heartbeat too - as it still quite early. Cant tell you how anxious I was waiting for your text this morning - I was so relieved and excited at your news I ate 2 double chocolate mini-rolls 

I think that Debs just wanted to have another peek at your growing beanie getting you to go back next week  

Hopefully you can relax a little now and start enjoying your pregnancy a bit?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww thanks all

we are very blessed and bloody shattered now....work tomorrow/sat/sun and then GP monday

parents are coming over later to see pics


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

orrr kara nice to see mini ellard   im sooo chuffed for you both.. enjoy every minute


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara i'm so very very excited and happy for you. ( can't think of the words to describe how pleased i am for you) it is wonderful news. scan photos are fab it is such an amazing thing to see. so glad they are doing another scan for you.

 baby ellard

as there a queue of staff waiting out side for the scanning room.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so very happy, chuffed and over the moon for you Kara. So fantastic, beautiful scan. Well done you 3! Really is fab


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Kara hun, fabulous news hun, so much so that I didn't mind being woken up at 4am to hear it   (time difference) lol

You must have been so relieved and emotional, I would have been. Well done girl, you did it.   Now you just got to help me get there!!!! lol.

See you when I get back for a coffee and a catch up, take care. xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im gona help each and everyone of you.....

cath 4am opps lol, you did say text whenever lol...

cant wait for tea and cake, i will bring the cake


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. you know how happy i am for you


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Kara thats absolutely fantastic news.  as i said earlier i was so anxious waiting.  Its brill bet you both still cant belive it. Loving the scan picture, im sure you keep looking at it to remind yourself    

How are you feeling Taffy?  Any more mornign sickness.  When isyour next scan?


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Fab, fab, fab news Kara & Luke.  Lovely scan photo too.  Hope this will help you to relax a bit now hun.  Bet you can't wait for your next scan - the 1ww will go much quicker


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi girls bit of an update on Lisa.  I have been texting and ringing and no reply.
Ive had a text today and she is back in hospital, i dont know any details but obviously she wasnt very well.
She is planned to have a c-section on Monday which is a shame but at least she is another week on.  Ill keep you all posted.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jule thank you so much for the update and please send her my love and omg monday is only a few days

hang in there baby, how many weeks is she monday?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh poor lisa i hope things are ok and that monday goes well. 

thanks jule for the update and please send my love and prayers.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh lots of   for Lisa and babe


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Lisa's DH has just rung me she not good at all and not up for visitors and not up for talking.  SHe is out of it most of the time and is being dosed up with morphine.  Because she in so much pain they have decided the best way forward id to deliver the baby as it is pressing on her kidneys.  I said to send her my love and i would go and visit when she is ready maybe after the baby is born.  I think the plan will be specail care for the baby for a few weeks..I will keep you posted. She wil be 34 weeks on Mon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg poor lisa and her dh

baby will be fine im sure but a little small, is that right jule?

will they deliver tonight?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

No they will wait til monday and deliver then. I asked her DH if she would like me to visit but he said she not up for visitors she has spent most of the week in tears in pain.  Sounds absolutely awful for her.  He said he would ring and keep me posted.  SHe hasnt got her phone with her he has brought it home because it was dead and she wasnt up to using it.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww the poor poor girl

i hope the next few days go quick for them and they are in good hands


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh poor Lisa she and babe will be in my   tonight. I'm sure they will have given Lisa steroid injections for little one


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh no poor Lisa. Sounds horrible. Good that she's 34 weeks though as the baby should be ok at that stage I guess. Send our love Jule when you talk to her DH next.  I bet he's so worried about her.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Yes he sounded worried.  He said hes not prepared.  Bless must be awful for him seeing her in pain and nothing he can do.  Yes she is having steroids pix, think she is having allsorts.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

poor hubby must feel so helpless bless him


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Oh poor Lisa  sounds like she is in a terrible state. Do send my love if you see her.  
At least Monday should bring some relief from the pain and the joy of seeing their little one will help I;m sure - and  hopefullly she'll be on the mend then     
Good that she has held on a bit longer than was first thought and will be 34 weeks. 
Thanks for keeping us posted Jule  

Thanks for asking about me - Teeny-Taffy is making his/her presence known this week. I have been sick every day  12 week scan is next Thursday - at which point we can break the news to all and sundry - think it'll be a big (but nice!) shock for some  

Hubby and I have the week off next week and are going to try and get away for a couple of days which will be nice


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh dear, little Taffy sure is making you know he/she is in there! Hope it passes soon. What an exciting time for you next week having the scan and then letting everybody know your fantastic news   Hope you have a lovely time off with hubby you can really enjoy each others company and celebrate being new parents to be


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy i bet your itching to tell people, has no one notice you puking? hope that passes soon

i didnt sleep well again, its weird maybe its the steriods and today i feel proper rough and we are meant to be going out for a few hours tonight but i am dropping already and its only midday! 

think im gona have to invest in a bigger bra too soon as they seen to be growing over night lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

O Kara, no sleep is pants   a nice new comfy bra in order for your bazookers


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG I have just had a test off Lisa its a picture of a baby girl......
I dont know what has happened but her baby is here.....


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh my word wowsers, thanks Jules. HUGE CONGRATULATIONS LISA AND DH. Hope all is well.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I will keep you all posted.  Ive sent her a get well card today in the post, she'll get that next week and think its a baby card   I hope all is well i have text back but dont expect to hear from here.  WHen i do though or if im allowed to visit ill keep you posted and let her know you are all thinking of her and send congratulations.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww Congratulations lisa and Dh a beautiful baby girl .                        i cant wait to hear more details thats brilliant news


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

congratulations lisa and dh on your little girl. hope you are both well.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I Cant belive it em its such a shock i was only talking to her dh last night!!!  I keep looking at the picture


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

what lovely news.. hope mother and baby will be doing well very soon xxxxx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Woo Hoo - how exciting - Congrats Lisa and DH - Hope Mummy Daddy and Baby are all doing ok  
and I hope Lisa will soon be feeling better now


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, lovely news.  Well done Lisa & DH.  I really hope she feels better soon and can go home with her new little girl.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

absoloutly brilliant news   i hope mum and daughter are doing ok any name yet jules?


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

No i havent heard anything but will keep you all posted


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww what fab news

congratulations lisa and dh on the birth of your baby girl.

hope everyone is well and keep us updated jule

i didnt get your text til this morning, i was out partying! well sitting people watching lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy or anyone can you tell me what happens when you see the gp?

hope your well

jule send lisa and dh my love please

i so need to sleep


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

GP appointment - not much. She went through all of the tablets I was on and checked they were ok in pregnancy and then told me to make a booking appt with the midwife at around 8 weeks. 

Midwife appt lasted about an hour and a half (partly cos we were nattering!) and she went through a huge long form that has to be completed and  talked through birth options (I have none! - has to be hospital consultant led which is fine with me) and just tells you all the dos and donts that you will have already googled lol. She gave me  a pile of leaflets about scans etc to read and chatted through any concerns. 

She then books the 12 week scan - and I have to go back and see midwife at 16 weeks (when I think I have bloods done!) 

Whens your appt hun? How you feeling?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

my gp appointment is monday at 9am.

im feeling fine today but knackered, really knackered

are you having a nuchel fold scan or whatever its called lol?

the trouble is my brain isnt functioning properly so whatever im reading goes in and straight back out lol


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh there's exciting Kara, your GP on Monday another milestone be fab when you see the midwife and another scan next week


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hmmmm - Haven't read any of the literature yet - but we are gonna go through it this week before scan on thursday  
(think I'm still a little bit in denial that there is a teeny-taffy in there ha ha)

Knackered is good - means little one is zapping all your energy to grow   First few weeks I was going to bed at abou 8pm - bit better now ...... its been 9 or 9.30 a couple of nights this week 

Good luck for your appontment 
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yes pix it is getting exciting now

taffy i know what you mean about denial lol.....

they say being shattered is good, feels kinda like a hangover! brushing my teeth make me wana puke too

i havent gone to bed early yet as there isnt much point as im not sleep too well, im waking alot


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara good luck with gp and for you scan next week

taffy good luck with your scan on thursday

glad to hear you are both doing well.


lisa hope you and your baby are doing well


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

your midwife must be better than mine taffy giving birth was never mentioned lol i think you have all your bloods done at 12 week scan


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, glad you are feeling excited now hun.  Gp appt will make it feel more real as well.


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck Taffy for your scan on thur, the baby will be bigger again that your previous, it so exciting for you   Any start of a bump yet or not?

Kara GP on Mon how exciting, things will really move quickly for you now with all these appt.  Before you know it you will be 12 weeks, look how quick it has gone for Taffy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah it is kinda going quick and with appointments to look forward to it goes quicker

taffy what time is your scan on thursday?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i always wondered what being where i am now would feel like and lots of the feelings i have are not what i would expect, like being relieved it wasnt twins, like feeling so shocked at our scan, like feeling different somehow, its really weird to explain and im not sure what i feel myself as my brain is functioning in such a weird way. simple tasks can be an effort which i am finding amusing to say the least.

i am gona start a personal journal when i get round to buying a nice book as there are so many emotions and thoughts it would be nice to be able to put them down somewhere as memories.

oh crikey if i carry on i will cry....i tend to well up alot which is odd too.....silly things make me wana cry!!!!wtf


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

What a nice idea Kara  wll be lovely to look back on. 

Your hormones  sound like they are doing as they should hun 
I burst out crying the other night when I asked hubby to get me a snuggly-furry-duvet-coat (cos I couldnt remember the word lol) he cme back with a duvet instead of my dressing gown - you would have thought the world had ended 

Scan is at 9.10am which is good  - means I wont be stressing all day.  

Not a bump as such - but im definitely expanding. Its hard to tell cos I get a very bloated tummy from time to time with my ulcerative colitis - but it feels solid rather than flabby if that makes sense....
Think I am now officially outgrown my last pair of jeans. Put them on this morning and whilst they fitted they were very uncomfy.     

Hubby took me in to mothercare today which was a bit (no - REALLY!) scary ......


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

dont worry kara i bet you still cant take it in and hormones are raging will be good if you write a diary   oh taffy bet you cant wait for scan at antenatal really sinks in then


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara how are you feeling today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy expanding its gona expanded alot more yet lol

i almost cried at x factor lol im going all soft

bra size has increased a cup or 2!!!! what out jordon

had a lovely sleep so feel refreshed today which is nice


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

glad you got some sleep Kara, that has been a pain for you. Sounds like your hormones are messing with you, a good sign! Good luck for your next scan.

Hey Taffy, good luck for your scan, wow the 12 week milestone x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

think im having my first pregnancy strop on as i have pork for dinner again! and with bloody chips and i do not want chips

im gona have to go shopping tomorrow for some good healthy food


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah kara get some healthy food down you before you start craving junk


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i only went and poured bloody vinegar all over my dinner and a mateof ours is here and laugh to which i replied oh f off you w lol.....opps

i have been eating fruit most of the days and a few prunes as i really need the loo. i have some gerkins so they class as a fruit/veg? 

i feel shattered and stroppy which i wasnt feeling til i got home and decided i just want some peace!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

you fancy gerkins already do you  hope you got some peace and quiet least your off for 2 day s now


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Good luck for your GP appt Kara - I'm away for a few days so dont worry about me not posting  
Catch up with you all on Thursday (with scan news yay!)
x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

have fun wherever you are taffy and i bet your cant wait for your scan, i know i cant

my doc was over the moon and gave me the bounty pack, had a little flick through it and need to fill in the form.


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

woo hoo looking forward to your scan news Taffy x

Ah kara your doc must be so pleased. nearly time for your next scan x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for scan taffy   kara i bet gp was real happy for you


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

maia had her 3 jabs this afternoon i made mum take her in lol all done now till shes 1 thank god for that


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Well done Maia. Bless her 3 jabs.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy good luck with scan hope your having a lovely few days.

kara when is you scan. i can imagine that your gp was over the moon for you.

maia well done on being a brave girl.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

poor maia and poor mummy, bet its nice having you mum close to do the dirty work lol

queenie my scan is thursday yay so not long to wait


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

when nurse called maias name i said what you telling me for im not coming lol nannies the baddy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

pmsl i can imagine you saying that too

i have eaten way too much and feel quite yuck now lol opps


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

me too just ate loads chinese cos its mum dads anniversary


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i had a reall good healthly dinner the toffe honeycomb opps

my body needs it....im eating like a horse now after losing weight to start with


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol i was eating an easter egg a night... wonder if you will put much weight on cant imagine you big


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i wonder lol

i have popped my work trousers button off opps lol, think i need some bigger clothes now. didnt expect it so soon. im lighter than what i was before tx but bigger is different places lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yah kara needs bigger trousers. 

jule any news on lisa and the baby.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have brought some from ebay this morning, bargain.

taffy all the best for tomorrow, its gona be amazing


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy all the best for your 12week scan tomorrow can't believe how quick it has gone.

kara all the best for your 7week scan tomorrow. (is that right 7 weeks)


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oo scan day tomorrow, good luck Kara and Taffy


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just over 7 weeks yay yay

think we will leave home early as luke has to pick up a turbo!!!!! men!!!!!

might go somewhere for breakfast as im always hungry atm 

thanks girls

what a day in work, so hoping i can go home in the next hour im shattered


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

had a weird thing happen with my gestone tonigght on pulling back i got not blood but like what they take out when they do liposuction, i saved it and brought it home to show luke, it was proper gross lol

im now so crazy im chatting to myself lol

this pregnancy brain in wild.....my brain is just on strike with everything


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara..good luck with your scan tomorrow honey x

love to you all sorry no more personals.. having a rough week with my fur baby xx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh popsi i am sorry to hear that, are things looking better?


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

well kara i must be crazy as well as i always talk to my self. 

i bet luke enjoyed looking at your gestone syringe 

popsi hope fur baby get better soon


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

she is having an operation in the morning to do x rays on her shoulder and to remove the lump in her chest.. we have been told it is a big operation with a very large cut but not to worry as that will heal.. all we need to pray for is that the lump is fatty or a cyst.. i cant bear to think of the alternative.. she is very healthy so     she will be ok.. please send your    to her xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

popsi of course i will send my very special prayers to your fur baby


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow Kara and Taffy, good luck.

Popsi will say   for your dear fur baby


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

good luck for scans taffy and kara        ...good luck popsi dog too really hope its a cyst and she gets to come home after op   im off to find my old gestone needles do a bit of lipo...i need it


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

popsi will say a prayer for you fur baby. 

good luck kara and taffy


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Good luck Taffy & Kara for scans today


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all

everything is a ok, baby has grown and is now 8.3mm and with a strong heart beat that actually looks different from last time, the way it beats. i assume thats because now it has 4 valves instead of 2.

its amazing. grace scanned me and lyndon came in to see little ellard too which was brill as he has been a wonderful support to us

im shattered now


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

so pleased for you Kara. It is fab that Lyndon got to have a look, he'll have been chuffed with that. Just think all these people have been on your journey with you and will be thrilled that you are progressing well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

not the best pic as taken on my phone










you can see yolk sac and baby


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

oh so so fab Kara


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara so thrilled for you. how wonderful that lyndon came to see baby ellard. scan pics look fab.

taffy how did your scan go today.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Brilliant Kara, these are the posts that cheer me up and give me hope


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara.. how lovely for you and Luke.. babyellard is growing nicely


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara - what lovely pics   so pleased everything looking good for you and baby ellard   Whens the next scan? 

Well lots of news from me - we had a lovely mini-holiday. Stayed in southampton but went to weymouth, bournemouth, new forest and hayling island - lots of lovely doggie walks for jasper and the weather was lovely  We got home about 6pm yesterday - and I went straight to bed and slept till this morning  

Scan today - all good - nice strong heartbeat and measuring 53mm - perfect for 12 weeks so due date is 25 march. 
Had bloods done and got given a massive idiots guide to pregnancy with lots of info and piccies   Hubby has had great fun today reading "The Book" ( soon to be come known as "That f***ing Book") and telling me all the delights I have to look forward to.... he keeps coming out with sentences starting with The Book says.... which is gonna be a standing joke I think lol.

We've had a lovely day looking at baby stuff and telling friends and relatives our news - so its starting to feel quite real!!!! 

Will try and post some scan pics (£3 - NHS ripoff!!!) later - next scan is 2nd November.   

Hope everyone else is ok - especially popsi-pup  - lots to catch up on since the weekend


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy what wonderful news so thrilled that your scan went well. ( what a price for a pic) sounds like you have had a lovely few days so pleased for you. 

glad it getting real for you now and fab that you have started to look at baby things.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yay yay taffy thats brill news

glad you , dh and jasper had a nice break away you lucky girl lol

so next scan is 20 weeks?

i will try and sort a 9 week at some point, i only completely forgot to ask about one at clinic....pregnancy brain i think


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bet it was lovely to share your news

are you telling the world now taffy?


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Fantastic new Taffy, looking forward to seeing the pic


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Well done Kara and Taffy. Lovely news that your babies are growing really well.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

great news kara and taffy i bet you are both willing your bellys to grow


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

got myself in a bit of a flap about measurments last night which is silly as grace assured me all was fine....

pregnancy brain is wrecking my head atm , its not good in work as i cant do anything even counting sometimes is hard!!!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

oh i had a lie in at long last and omg i needed it

my parents have gone on hols and had a high speed crash on the m4 yesterday which gave me a heart attack when my mum told me, thankfully no one was hurt...it seems that the big man in the sky is looking down on my  family since my nan passed away.....cheers nan

not sure what to do today really, luke is playing with his turbo!! and i should really do some housework but i cant be arsed really

feeling a little nausea today but nothing much which is good as i take my steriods at 930 and i certainly dont wana puke them up lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

glad that you had a lie in kara, it lush when you manage it isn' t it.

i hope you keep your steroids down.

at moment i'm sat in my dressing gown surfing the net. got to go shopping later to buy a birthday present for my nephew, it has to be something that can easily be posted to oz.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im not dressed either lol

im hungry so need to find some food soon, not sure what i want. all i did  yesterday was eat, i just didnt feel full


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

must be your little one taking all the food and leaving none for you. 

i hope when we meet on 30th you have a bump to show , have you booked a private scan yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im having a bit of a problem, my bras do not fit! i havent a clue what size i am now so cant order anything online and i live in pembrokeshire and the shops are rubbish

maybe i should order a few sizes online and hope they arrive soon


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have a look for a bra measuring chart and see if you can get a rough idea on what to order using a tape measure

how far to your nearest m & s


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

we have an m & s in carmarthan which isnt too far, im being really lazy

the rate they are growing i will need a different size in a week lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara 
What about bra extenders? might just tide you over till you get to a shop or get fitted?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Keep meaning to ask - is there any news on Lisa and her little one? Been thinking about them and   everything is ok.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

its the cup sizes that are changing the most, might get a sport bra from tescos tomorrow 

i havent heard from lisa but she posted on ********. she had a c section and i think she could still be in  hospital recoving

thinking of you lisa if your reading this


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hope you manage to find a bra.

glad to hear lisa has posted on ********. hope she and baby are well.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am having a ****e day feel really on edge and anxious, called the midwife and they dont even see me til im 10 weeks! she said they will contact me in the coming 2 weeks. im shocked

feeling a little alone with my worries right now.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi kara

so sorry to hear that. are you in work or at home. i hope that deb rings soon and can ease your worries, it must be a hard time for you a lot for you to adjust to, and its a long time before you get support from the midwife. 
you are not alone we are here for you, you can share you worries with us and we will help as much as we can. sending you a huge hug


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, are you ok hun?  It is a very worrying time but you have had 2 scans now hun and everything was brilliant.  Can you request an early midwife appt?  I think I had one at 8 weeks.  We are all here to help too


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Ah Kara hope you are feeling a bit better, has something happened to make you anxious or is it just general worries? Its natural after everything you have been through, please don't despair, when is your next scan?

x


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Kara   - hope you are feeling a bit brighter tonight. 
We're all here for you if you need to get it off your chest


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hope you are ok kara ... i think worrying is normal took you so much to get here and you get scared something will happen   someone needs to sort your midwife out


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh Kara, so sorry that you are having a tough time. It is worrying, but try and see how positive that it has all been for you so far. I'm sure that little ellard is doing fab. You are not alone we are all here for you  

How are you Taffy?

Hope you are ok Lisa and babe


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

debs called back and really helped me

i do feel a bit better and hoping a nice sleep will help as last night was awful.nothing has happened ive just be over thinking things about the scans. i considered getting a scan this week but i think i will wait and try and focus and enjoy this pregnancy. 
gona try and stay calm now and a little cry on the way home was a good release at least

sorry for the me me post


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

everyones scans are diffrent i wouldnt be to hungup on sizes im sure your little one is fine in there


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Kara, don't ever apologise for a me post, you are always there for everybody, it is ok to have us be there for you.

I'm glad Deb helped you, she is fab. Sleep should help, life is crap without sleep! How about booking a scan for 9 weeks, so that you know you have got something coming up


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

cheers miriam

tomorrow i am gona start enjoying it all again and pushing any negative thoughts aside. i blame the hormones as i do feel very up and down, bit like PMT actually which is very odd...is this normal?

yes i have sorted a 9 week scan next thursday so not too long to wait til then


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hormones are funny things and theres plenty pumping round you at the moment so chill


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

kara hope your feeling better today xx

love to you all


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Popsi - how are you and popsi-pup doing?

Kara - hope you are gonna have a better day today - Miriam is right about the hormones


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thinking of you Kara, hope you are feeling better today?

How are you doing Taffy?

How is Maia doing Miriam?

Any news on Lisa and little one?


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Im good thanks Pix - feeling much more relaxed since my scan   
Been sharing the good news with friends, relatives and work colleagues - so feels much more real now and quite exciting.
Hope things are ok with you and your family  
x


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara thinking of you.

taffy loving the new ticker glad you are now more relaxed and enjoying telling eveyone

lisa hope you and baby are doing well


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Kara hope you're having a better day today  

Taffy it must be so exciting! Very pleased for you


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Kara, are you feeling better today hun?  I'm so glad Debs call you back and helped with info on scans. Really I agree with Miriam everyone is so different.     Glad you have a 9w scan booked in.

Taffy, glad you're feeling relaxed and enjoying telling people the great news.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

taffy i bet its really exciting telling everyone, are you still sick?

thanks all and im feeling alot better today, i spoke with grace too lol. didnt sleep well and woke us heaving (good sign lol) and felt totally shattered all day and sick on and off so baby is telling me its there.

i had a little talk with myself so all good again and gona go back to enjoying this


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Good, keep talking to yourself!  And baby ellard, keep reminding your Mum you are there and doing just fine!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i have been measured for a bra and just call me jordon girls, they are no a whomping 32dd lol jeez

i searched everywhere for a bra and no where had my size or i found one in mothercare on the bargain rail for £6 in a 34dd and i tried it on and wow its looks really sexy, luke wont be able to resist lol yeah right


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi jordan glad you managed to find a bra to fit.


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hey Kara try http://www.bravissimo.com/ . I'm a 32F and theres no point looking in the normal shops for bras 

/links


----------



## josiejo (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree with Marieclare, Bravissimo is the place to go. If you can get time to go into Cardiff they have a shop there and the staff are amazing. I am a 34G and they have loads of really nice bras in that size. I get my swim wear there and recently got a gorgeous dress that fits my boobs perfectly, just need to have a wedding or posh meal to go to so I can wear it lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thanks girls

i have found ebay to be the cheapest, i think ebay is gona be my friend

i brough bio oil yesterday but have read a few things saying not to use it, any ideas?

miriam what stretch mark cream did you use?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i used cheap version of bio oil all time and in bath..my freind had said it doesnt work so i thought im not paying loads then so tried cheap version ... i also used mama mio tummy rub stretch mark cream its 20 odd quid which i had heard was good ...something worked cos i dont have 1 stretch mark


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I think I may have the same one as Miriam used - its called Re-gen oil not Bio-oil - but the box looks very similar   

Bio oil should be ok as its a pregnant woman on the advert - but who knows!!!
My friend recommended the Miriam Stoppard one - said it was expensive but fab.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

might order some mama mio this week and take the bio oil back on monday and get my money back

wondering whether to get a doppler,can you tell im bored in work and instead of googling pregnancy i thought i would look for things to buy lol

im off out tonight to a posh hotel for a meal its a hen night, gona be shattered though as luke was up at 515am to go drifting and woke me and i couldnt go back to sleep and im out straight from work so no rest for me today boo boo and im working all day tomorrow too


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

oh kara your going to be knackered ...i bought a cheap doppler i had no problems with it you can buy them on ebay it was called angel sounds one ...guess what maia has her first tooth bottom left and the little maddam has took to laying on her front she wont stop rolling over  shes growing up so quick!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

crikey time is going so quick and a first tooth already, i cant believe she is 5months old already.

i have been offered a really good doppler for £50, one that the medical profession use so i think i will get luke to buy it lol, im itching to buy something lol. 

im shattered already and have another 4 hours in work then a quick change, stab my butt with gestone and out i go

had another liposuction gestone moment last night so had to jab twice and i can feel it today and i have got my first lump on my other side so not bad as i have been on them for almost 7 weeks ,only 3 and a half left and another 5 and half for the 2 clexane and then i will start weaning the steriods

i felt rough this morning but think its cause i was woken early. my belly looks massive and my work trousers are struggling a little now lol, ive put on a few lbs so hope thats enough.

oh and i have spots on my chest! and ive notice my belly looks hairy and the top of my legs!


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol its the hormones giving you the hairs   i would buy the doppler as long as you dont wind yourself up if you cant find it yet


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah now would be too early and im not even gona have it in the house til after 10weeks lol

searching for cream now lol, im not sure whether to get bump and boob cream from mama mio, i dont care about the cost really but i need to know im getting the right stuff as i already screawed up with bio oil lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i had boob cream too i used bout 4 tubs of belly cream as i got bigger i used to put real thick layer on lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

oh my gosh can't believe maia has her first tooth time has def gone fast.

good luck with the cream kara, and i agree with miriam about the doppler onnly get one as long as it won't cause you panic when you can't find a heart beat 

taffy hope your pregnancy is going well.

jules any news on lisa and baby


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Wow, glad Maia has her first tooth. That's gone so fast.  Does she sleep on her front now at night?

Kara, glad you're getting sorted with purchases!  

Taffy, Hi hope you are ok hun.


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

kara hope your having a good evening and are not too tired


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

yes shes sleeping on front most of the night now so im knackered from checking on her! no matter how many times i turn her back she rolls back over with knees under her   im shocked she has tooth jeff said last night shes got tooth coming when she bit his nose but she did it again today to my dad and saw its already past the gum


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya all, still havent order any cream but will at some point, i now have to decide whether i buy a new outfit for wedding or wear what i have and what i can get myself into

i am shattered, didnt get to bed til 1am, the night was lovely and the food was very good except there was not enough of it boo boo, getting up for work was a struggle today but i have 2 days off now yay yay and im gona try and sleep in tomorrow. i set my alarm for 930am to take steriods and jab myself with clexane but plan to go back to sleep if i can

i am sat in work dropping

my boss commented on how my belly looks bigger than her daugthers who is now 17 weeks!!! jeez


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

when's the wedding, will you have grown even more by then. i think if it was me i would see what i could fit into or ask friends it they had anything i could borrow. keep my money for other things. 

glad you had a good night and i hope you get your lie in tomorrow.

miriam its a worry when they keep moving, i hope she keeps still so you can have a good nite sleep.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wedding is saturday,brough a new strapless bra so will try on my outfit later and see

miriam just you wait she will be walking before you know it

taffy how are you hun?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg girls last night i tried on my oufit and oh dear,oh dear lets just say it was a little tight so i went in search today for something else and thank god i found something

a dress reduced from 125 to £30bargain

i have broken out in spots all across my chest and forehead, they say this can happen


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

new home this way 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208707.0


----------

